
The art of long-term world travel - blacksmythe
http://tim.blog/2008/09/15/rolf-potts-qa-the-art-of-long-term-world-travel-and-travel-writing/
======
grecy
I'm a Software Engineer who decided there must be more to life than sitting at
a desk.

I saved as hard as I could for 12 months, and set-off for 2 years and drove
40,000 miles from Alaska to Argentina. That trip changed my life.
([http://theroadchoseme.com/expedition-
overview](http://theroadchoseme.com/expedition-overview))

I returned to a desk and saved and saved and saved for over four years, built
my dream Jeep, and am right now driving all the way around Africa, probably
for about 2 years and 80,000 miles through ~30 countries.
([http://theroadchoseme.com/africa-expedition-
overview](http://theroadchoseme.com/africa-expedition-overview)) I am in
Cameroon, and meeting all kinds of interesting people and learning so much
more than I have up until now in my life (I'm 35).

I am living almost entirely on savings, though I am attempting to move into
photography/writing as a "career" and currently earn a little from that.

If anyone is interested, AMA.

~~~
aphextron
>I saved as hard as I could for 12 months, and set-off for 2 years and drove
40,000 miles from Alaska to Argentina. That trip changed my life.
([http://theroadchoseme.com/expedition-
overview](http://theroadchoseme.com/expedition-overview))

How'd you cross the Darien gap?

~~~
grecy
> _How 'd you cross the Darien gap?_

I put it in a shipping container in Panama and flew to Colombia to meet it and
continue the trip.

Details & price here:

[http://theroadchoseme.com/shipping-across-the-darien-gap-
pt-...](http://theroadchoseme.com/shipping-across-the-darien-gap-pt-1)

------
cylinder
Just build an affiliate marketing site that teaches people how to build
affiliate marketing site and you can travel the world in perpetuity and work
two hours a week!

------
tcmb
The link to "Storming 'The Beach'" in the article leads to nowhere, but the
feature can be found on Rolf's own page at [https://rolfpotts.com/storming-
the-beach/](https://rolfpotts.com/storming-the-beach/)

------
Paul_S
I have mastered annual 2 week travel instead. Much harder.

Not joking. You have to plan well, you don't have the luxury of slipping
dates, you want to optimise dead-time, compromise between time and cost,
synchronise with your project's schedule, family and of course be patient
enough to last until its beginning.

~~~
grecy
I am always shocked when I bump into Americans traveling.

With only two weeks, they are always stressed and rushing. When timelines do
slip, they have to throw money at private taxis etc. It is fascinating they
are spending more in 2 weeks than I spend in 2 months.

------
aphextron
Shameless Tim Ferris self promotion

------
justinjlynn
This site is a perfect example of intrusive and exit-intent advertising. It is
near unusable on mobile and exit-intent is exactly the wrong time to ask more
of someone - like hanging into someone's sleeve as they try to leave your
store.

------
miguelrochefort
2008

------
ensiferum
Advertisement

